# New  Lightroom’s built-in SmugMug uploader



## DonRicklin (Feb 5, 2012)

SmugMug has updated the provided SmugMug plugin uploader. 

As noted on their Blog. 

This is an alternative to Jeffrey Friedl's SmugMug Plugin.

Don


----------



## rddayton (Feb 6, 2012)

I downloaded it and installed it last night.  That was the easy part.  However, when I went to sync my Smugmug hierarchy and photos to Lightroom, it went through hundreds of photos asking me if they were a "match" or "no match."  I went through that process a half dozen times and it crashed the system each time.  Any thoughts....I believe I need to sync the photos if I want to take full advantage of the ability to publish changes I make in LR to Smugmug seamlessly.


----------



## DonRicklin (Feb 6, 2012)

I actually use Jeffrey's plugin. Have not yet tried the latest SmugMug one. 

I hate to refer you elsewhere, but you may get better answers on this at Digital Grin where the authors hang out at this thread The SmugMug and Lightroom 3 Publish Services Thread.

Same for Jeffrey's Plugin the best place to get answers on it is on his website. He provides excellent feedback on all his offerings.

Don


----------



## rddayton (Feb 6, 2012)

DonRicklin said:


> ... but you may get better answers on this at Digital Grin where the authors hang out at this thread The SmugMug and Lightroom 3 Publish Services Thread.
> 
> Don



Don that is very useful advice.  I will give it a whirl.  Thanks.  Rick


----------



## DonRicklin (Feb 6, 2012)

I see you have joined and posted there! It is a great place to share images, too. And where to go for other SM related site issues! 


Don


----------

